# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الضاعت منو ساعه منو

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تشرفت مساء اليوم بزيارة احباء الى قلبى 
كانت جلسه رائعه 
ولا احلى ولا اروع ولا اجمل
طفنا فيها بعالم المريخ العظيم المحفوف بالرمضانيات 
جلسه تسيدها بحارى 
ربربه زى الربربه
وزينها حسكو بالرزانه وادب القائد
وقد كانت بحق عنوان للصفاء واواب بصمته الذى دوما يسبق العاصفه
صمت مخيف 
ومااحلاها من ليله شرفها ابوبكر ودالمحجوب
وفاكهة المجالس عزو ترفيه


ولكن وآه من لكن 
انتهت الجلسة 
وودعتهم ورجعت للمكان مهنئا بان نال شرف استضافة شلة الارابيب

فوجدت ان احدهم وفى اطار استقبال رمضان ترك ساعته
ويبقى السؤال 
الراجل ده ساب الساعه عشان مايحسب ساعات يوم بكره
ولا عشان ناس البيت مايعرفوه اتأخر بره
المهم احترت وبقيت اغنى 


يازمن وقف شوية




*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					


واواب بصمته الذى دوما يسبق العاصفه
صمت مخيف 







 رمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا
تخريمة:
بالله اواب ده فصاحة قلم ساااااااااااااااااااي
:smileyshot22:
...
 
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههههههاااي شوف الناس المربوطين يا عبد العظيم .... يعني ح يكون عزو مثلا ..؟؟؟
رمضان كـــــــــريم ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*خلاث الجرثه بدت من هسع نسيان ساعات وغيره ..... ههههههههه  

سلامات يا عظمه و رمضان كريم
*

----------


## Deimos

*هاااااااااااو هاااااااااااااو هاااااااااااااااااو ( دي ضحكة رمضان )

دي ساعة أواب ...

كورنر :
بالمناسبة دي المرة المليون ينساها ... نساها عندي مرتين ... يا ربي يكون من شنو !!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحات رمضانية عليكم ياصفوة
يمكن عايز يتخلص من الساعة دي وماعارف
ساعدووووووووووووووووووووووووه
*

----------


## الرايقة

*رمضان كريم عليكم
تكون الساعة تقيلة يا عزو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*رمضان كريم عليكم وياعظمه ربنا يطمنك علي الاموره 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

رمضان كريم عليكم
تكون الساعة تقيلة يا عزو



 
:2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge  4p4:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ال قعدة في حضرة عظمة تنسي الزول ساعتو وموبايلو وقلمو وهو زاتوسنى نفسو....





كسير التلج هذا يأتي تحت شعار : ( عظمة خط احمر ) ....
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

رمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا

تخريمة:
بالله اواب ده فصاحة قلم ساااااااااااااااااااي
:smileyshot22:
...



 
قال ليك الصمت الذي يسبق العاصفة يا مرهف..

وده في العادة بكون لدراسة الاجواء من حولنا..ثم اطلاق ما يناسبها من العواصف..:Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*غايتو  يا  عظمة كان الساعة  7  وتلت  وانت  طالع 

تكون بتاعتى  لكن اى ساعة تانية بالنهار  ما  حقتى 


هقهههققق  هقق هقه    ده انااااا   عطشاااااان 
*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏بحاري, ‏اواب محمد, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏عجبكو 



الناس لما تعطش تجى جارية على مريخاب اونلاين التقول البوستات دى فيها ازيار هههههه


بالذااات الاخضرانى الفى الطرف ده والتانى العندو عمود (الا تملاهو مويه) اما عجبكو فمن الناس الببكو ههه
*

----------


## Deimos

*‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏اواب محمد+, ‏بحاري+, ‏عجبكو+

 باقي كم للأذان ...

بعدين إنتو مالكم ملونين كده كل واحد لابس لون ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏بحاري, ‏اواب محمد, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏عجبكو 



 الناس لما تعطش تجى جارية على مريخاب اونلاين التقول البوستات دى فيها ازيار هههههه


بالذااات  الاهضرانى الفى الطرق  ده  والتانى العندو  عمود  (الا تملاهو مويه)  اما  عجبكو  فمن الناس  الببكو  ههه





يا زول بكا شنو الليله ده بااااااااااااااارد عديل كده :ANSmile08:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏اواب محمد+, ‏بحاري+, ‏عجبكو+

 باقي كم للأذان ...

بعدين إنتو مالكم ملونين كده كل واحد لابس لون ...






حسب ساعتي 4 دقائق :00020457:
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ناس الخرطوم تعبانييييييييييين نحنا فطرنا قبييييييييييل الله معاكم ههههههه:7_1_123[1]:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اخوتى الكرام
مشكورين على المرور
بس ماعرفنا لحدى الآن الساعة حقت منو
منتظركم ياحبايب
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*رمضان كريم جلسه فى الحرم انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اخوتى الكرام
مشكورين على المرور
بس ماعرفنا لحدى الآن الساعة حقت منو
منتظركم ياحبايب



 
عظمة شنو الحركات  دى  انت  عارف  الساعة  حقتى  واشتريناها سوا  من صحارى .. ولا نسيت !!

تخريمة :


بديك العقارب  والزمبلك :566:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*[QUOTE=بحاري;303196]عظمة شنو الحركات  دى  انت  عارف  الساعة  حقتى  واشتريناها سوا  من صحارى .. ولا نسيت !!

 تخريمة :


 بديك العقارب  والزمبلك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا داير الرفارف


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					


هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا داير الرفارف






ساعة ولا عجلة (با عطية)
*

----------

